# All we can do is wait....



## Button4709 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello

I'm relatively new to this forum my husband and I had our appointment today at the clinic to discuss all the results of the tests we have had done. The doctor who may I add is THE most unsympathetic idiot I've came across pretty much said that there is nothing they can do for us so we have been sent away to keep trying until our turn for IVF comes around. 

My question is as they gave us no advice but is there any like tablets or food or anything we can try to help us conceive naturally while we wait?

Also my husband is in the army and due to go to Afghan next year and I asked the doctor what would happen if our turn came and he was away what would happen like would we go to the bottom of the list again and again he wasn't very helpful, has anyone ever experienced this and can tell me what to expect if this situation happens?

Sorry for all the questions but like I said the doctor was an idiot and I feel we didn't really get anywhere with our appointment today.

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi button4709  so sorry to hear your doctor at the clinic is not helpful to you today and there is no magic pills to try help you apart from being heathly and fit.
Do you do CBM  etc to help you with your highs and peaks to ry help you to conceive at the right time blah blah.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Button4709 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Becky

Thanks for your reply, I'm not sure what CBM is like I say although we have been trying for 4 years I'm very new to the help forums as for years I guess I pretended it would happen one day xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Button soo sorry you and your hubby have such an unsympathetic doctor.

It may be worth you checking out the fertility foods and supplements section: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0

If your hubby is going to be away for long spells, it may be that the clinic suggest that hubbys sperm is frozen ready for when you're good to go.
Wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey CBM is clear blue montior  and I and other ladies think it fab.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Button4709 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for your replies, going to have a good look at the link 
Oh right do you just buy it from the chemist? xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey button  I bought mine from eBay as it cheaper from them otherwise it cost about £100 from chemist or more  and I think load of girls buy it from eBay too  and why don't you come along on CBM site to share story etc.
Becky7 xx


----------



## set55 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi ya

food wise i cut out caffeine.  Also tried to eat lots of protein (i don't eat much meat) so this was mainly dairy cheese, eggs, lots of eggs and chicken. 
and i had acc leading up to ivf which is expensive so u might want to consider it just before treatment a month or two but i believe these things helped me get 4 out of 4 eggs fert even though i was unsuccessful in the end first cycle without all of this i got 6 eggs only 2 fert and not brill quality. 

ta ra 
set55


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Button - these monitors are usually for sale on the sales thread here on FF :
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=474.0

Hope this helps.... I used mine for almost a year - shame I wasted my money as we had a 0% - 1% chance of a natural pregnancy!
Best wishes
Sheila


----------

